# Any one have sci-fi-theme fursona ? [56K warning]



## DynDasE (Jul 11, 2009)

Any one have sci-fi-theme fursona ?
Mine is from outer space and naked! 

http://user.kemonology.com/tentenchu/1224795275.dyndase_dyndase-chibi.jpg

So I decide to draw him a suit...

......and it turn out to be like this.

http://user.kemonology.com/tentenchu/DynDasE_Armored_Test.jpg

Another pic..

http://user.kemonology.com/tentenchu/DynDasE_Armored_Test_2.jpg

A nanotech armor with build-in hidden screen on the mask.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 12, 2009)

I've have a number of characters with a sci-fi ish theme. Some are aliens, some are products of genetic experiments. No point in going through them, though.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 12, 2009)

No fursonas.  Working on a theoretically possible aquatic species.  Going to be interesting to try working out, considering there'll be no magic, they're non-anthropomorphic in design (don't have grasping hands / tails, aren't hominid, etc) and being amphibious / amphibian-like they're very limited in conventional tech options.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 15, 2009)

Android dragon from the 22nd century, so yes, it's very much a sci-fi fursona.

I need to update his bio somewhat.  The Universe I created around his bio assumes that faster-than-light technology is impossible.  Well it turns out FTL communication is possible.  One recent study ( http://ideafestival.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/08/entanglement-br.html ) shows that the "speed of entangement" is a minimum of 10,000+ times faster than light speed, and another ( http://www.physorg.com/news163253992.html ) demonstrates how to engineer an entangement-based communcation system.  Combine the two and it won't be long before FTL communication comes out of the lab and into our everyday lives.  It may be that the first manned mission to Mars may have a truly live feed, without the ~20 minute delay for radio signals to get from Mars to Earth.  

If FTL communication is possible, that means FTL teleportation is possible too (although still well beyond our technology level.)  If that's the case, the timeline for Telnac's bio is ALL out of sorts.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 15, 2009)

robo sergal is robo..


well.. my fursona is from another dimension... also.. he likes to slide between different worlds. 

sliders anyone? yeah and his name is Quinn too. but not Quinn mallory like the tv show, it's Quinton Chase. and.. he's got a little remote-control sized device that can take him to different worlds. that's how he's become what he is today. at first he was just a human now he's a shapeshifting vampire albino wolf/jackal.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello there, meatbag. 

Most of the things I draw and write are sci-fi themed.


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 15, 2009)

Inside the comic strip (Seeing as my character/fursona appears in two separate realities) He is a commander of a starship from the year 4126. He has customized battle gear and only has 3 forms, as opposed to the numerous in another strip he appears in. His whole basis, in part is due to Sci-Fi inspired scenarios.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 15, 2009)

Meh, I have my fursona and the story I'm writing take place in a slightly sci-fi-ish world, basically, 2020-2030, where a lot of new tech is being developed/prototypes of to-be sci-fi-ish stuff is being used by the military.


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes. Way in the future though. At least the number will seem that way. He is in the year 7950. Which (using my own formula) ends up being 1989 on Earth.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Moi. He's basically an anthro Timelord without the regeneration bit.


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 21, 2009)

http://user.kemonology.com/tentenchu/DynDasE_2009_Sheet_shy.jpg

Myself , naked * w *

Does sci-fi only mean the technology itself ?
Even it was thousand years from ours.
I think the force in Star-War seems like Magic some how , not a tech.


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 21, 2009)

Not always just tech. I believe there may be magic involved. In the Marcelonian Village (In my story) Skyler was granted his shapeshift abilities via a village mage.

Aside from him being a commander of a starship, he tends to use his abilities to turn to several starcraft.

Nice picture of yourself, by the way.


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks , but...
Is sci-fi some kind of fantasy about the future ?
If it not , why the sci-fi is separated from fantasy theme?
Not the hard-science , I supposed.

What makes future fantasy theme a sci-fi ?
Or they both just fiction (fantasy based) and I get them too much on my mind. 

LOL


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2009)

My Char's a Remnant: Watchers of other races throughout the Galaxy..they do not interfere with the Mortals.


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 21, 2009)

DynDasE said:


> Or they both just fiction (fantasy based) and I get them too much on my mind. LOL



Depends on how ya look at it, in a way, they are all fantasy, just that Sci-fi (Science Fiction) Is just that. It's just way more technical and has to do more along the lines of science/bending the rules of science.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 21, 2009)

If by sci fi you mean mutants and robots and aliens and lab experiments then sure I got all of that.


----------



## Seas (Jul 23, 2009)

I posted a long wall of text about my fursona's world sometime ago in a topic about that theme.... in short:

My fursona is of a space-faring species that has many worlds colonized, and has faster-than lightspeed capable fleets. 
He has high-tech armor, gear, an own spaceship, and is genetically enhanced like most of his species.

Oh and to the OP: My fursona usually walks around naked in his homeworld too, it's the "usual fashion" of the species, hehe.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 23, 2009)

Agra-Nu-Tagresh - (Anthro lizard/dragon/thing)
Homeworld is (Auris, possibly? May change name).
He's a monster to his own kind. He mutates into a hideous, uncontrollable, raging beast of destruction.
It's some years after colonisation by humans on the world (it's the last inhabitable world).
Befriends a human, and soon works with the geurilla group "The Anon".

Sci-fi related.
There's an alien race, which accidentally gave birth to a genocidal cybernetic race of the aliens. The Tagresh never forgave them.
There's large mechanical machines.
That Human is an experiment.
He learns the machinations of time/control.

The story he's from is about technology developing too far and becoming dangerous. I'll stop there...

I also use him in Warhammer 40k. In which he's the last of his kind


----------



## Attaman (Jul 23, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I also use him in Warhammer 40k. In which he's the last of his kind


  Protip:  Run up to a Sister of Battle Monastery, they'll give you a nice _warm_ place to live.


----------



## DashGenopeak (Jul 27, 2009)

My fursona was once a feral black wolf, lived a rather sad life and died of old age, his remains were found frozen in ice quite some years later and he was part of a project, a human project for the perfect soldiers, he lost his memory from his previous existance and was then given a sentient mind and has then helped fight the good fight with the other successful experments, a hero to the people, but still hated for simply what he is, different (much like this world)


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

DynDasE said:


> Any one have sci-fi-theme fursona ?
> Mine is from outer space and naked!
> 
> http://user.kemonology.com/tentenchu/1224795275.dyndase_dyndase-chibi.jpg
> ...


 Wow he's hot... The 2nd picture made me ding.


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Wow he's hot... The 2nd picture made me ding.



Thank you * 0 *

Actually , the Armor is a Nanobot.
The wearer can change the look of yourself whatever you like.
It can talk too. :-D


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

DynDasE said:


> Thank you * 0 *
> 
> Actually , the Armor is a Nanobot.
> The wearer can change the look of yourself whatever you like.
> It can talk too. :-D


 Well I have an armor fetish.


----------

